# Hello - totally new to all this! Any advice welcome



## dreamer99 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello

I have just turned 44 and over the past few months have felt a strong urge to be a mum. I have found this board which is a great source of information but to be honest all the terms are confusing me! I am not thinking of trying IVF and the only thing I have done so far is seen the docotor who recommended a blood test at 21 days which is tomorrow. I understand this is to measure hormone levels to see if I am still ovulating.

Assuming I still am ovulating is there anything I should do to help my chances apart form the obvious things such as healthy diet etc? I already take agnus cactus to balance hormones, can anyone recommend any alternative therapies that could help? I ordered a couple of books including a guide by Zita West which someone here had recommended. I also bought an some ovulations sticks in Boots so I am sort of all prepared but I have no idea what I am doing other wise! Am I just making this too complicated?  Should I just coax my better half into doing the deed 3 times a week and see what happens??

Sorry for all the questions. I guess I feel that our time for trying is short so if there are other things I can be doing to help it would make sense.

Thanks for listening
Sarah


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

HI Sarah  ,

Just read your post and I think that if you and your partner have no medical problems which would prevent you from conceiving, you should take a deep breath and take the plunge. It just takes one good egg, even with women of our age. So many women are now having babies in their forties and are lucky enough not to need any medical assistance. I have started taking royal jelly along with evening primrose oil and pregnacare plus and am trying to eat healthily and avoid alchohol. I am taking the RJ and the EPO for the first 14 days of my cycle. I have also been advised to increase my protein intake so I am including more eggs, dairy etc in my diet as well as plenty fruit and veg. Also drinking 2 litres of water every day. Good luck. I believe you have a very good chance. Hope your blood tests go well tomorrow.

Best wishes.

Raphael


----------



## dreamer99 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello Raphael

Thank you for your reply. I think I will just "go for it" rather than worrying about getting too technical at this stage. I guess it is just the time clock ticking away that makes you think you need to throw everything possible at it! I take EPO anyway and have started taking folic acid too. Zita West's book recommends cutting down on caffine so I will do that, I am already a non drinker so I guess that helps    I will also try to increase the protein I eat - being vegetarian it is probably not as great as it should be anyway. 

Results of the blood test Wednesday so I am really hoping for good news there. 

Thanks Again and good luck  
Sarah


----------



## marshmallowT (Apr 29, 2009)

what does the royal jelly do


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

It is claimed that it improves the quantlty and more important, the quality of eggs. All the best, Raphael.

Dreamer99, did you get your blood results? What are you planning to do?


----------



## marshmallowT (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi, do you just eat a spoonful of royal jelly everyday and do you buy it in health food shop or elsewhere.
Do all Brazil nuts have chocolate on them and how much brazil nuts do you eat in a week or do you have to eat them everyday. I do like chocolate and Brazil nuts but could be fattening hmmmmmmmm same for fresh pineapple is it ok to take a little on a Friday only and what about pineapple rings in the tin. I am not taking th mick honest. I just want to do good things for my next IVF which is probably end of September. ages away. And what is EPO and RJ

polly


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

HI Pollyanna. 

EPO = Evening Primrose Oil and RJ = Royal Jelly. The RJ I take in capusles you can buy them in any health store. You can get brazil nuts (without chocolate) in most supermarkets and health stores. I don't bother with the pinapples. If I'm honest I lost my excitement and enthusiasm for these supplement in recent weeks and haven't been taking them. I started treatment yesterday. Think I'd better get my act together! Good luck with your forthcoming treatment. Raphael x


----------



## marshmallowT (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Raphael
thanks for for spelling it out for me i needed that. I hope you get into your treatment and your suppliments. good luck with it. at least you doing it, try and be positive. 

Polly


----------

